# How big is your toddler?



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

DD is 18 mos and weighs 21 lbs and is about 32" long. We don't spend much time with drs so I don't know (or care really, I'm just curious) what is considered normal. I just heard about a 25 lb 9 month old, that made me wonder.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

hey, my shosh is almost exactly the same size as your son!

a lot of those big babies level out after 9 months or so.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Ds just turned 21 months. We went to the ped for the first time in forever not too long ago and he is holding steady in the 28 lb range, give or take a few ounces. He just went through a huge growth spurt and he is 35" tall! I really don't hold much hope for him being a tall adult because dh is 5' 8" and I am 5' 7".


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We had a sick-baby visit to the ped. about a month and a half ago, and my son (then 16 months old) was 26 lbs. 12 oz. and 32 inches tall. I think he is probably around 27 lbs. and 32 1/2 inches tall now, at almost 17 1/2 months. He has a very "solid" build and has not yet completely lost his beautiful fat baby thighs


----------



## MSings (Jan 3, 2002)

At 21 months my son was 22.5# and 34 inches. At 25 months he was 25 pounds. We have a friend whose son was 30 pounds at one year- needless to say that child loved to eat. My son was pretty much a nibbler until recently.


----------



## Leddie (Nov 22, 2002)

We just had our 18month check up this week and my dd is 27.6lbs and 33"tall! She's very proportionate....her ped. is kind of baffled as dh and I are both pretty small (I'm 5'3" and he's 5'9")

Jen
Korina 10.04.01


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Ds is 15 months, and is 30# and 35 inches. My arms are killing me!


----------



## Summer (Feb 27, 2003)

Jonah is 19 months old and is 34" tall and 28lbs. He's a big 'ol beastie.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

DS is 27 months. He's 25 lbs, 34 inches tall. He's dropped in the weight charts considerably since babyhood but it all seems to be in keeping with the fact that I'm small in total stature and DH is tall but slim. *shrug* The doc's were a little concerned and sent him for bloodwork just to be on the safe side. He's fine.

I'm not a fan of the charts and don't even know what percentile DS is in anymore. He was 75th as a baby, 50th as a one year old and after that, I stopped asking. It's gone down from there, so the doc's have told me.

I'm thinking your DD is "right in there" with her age but all kids are different and comparing doesn't help matters. There are all sizes out there. All normal.


----------



## ajsmom (Nov 21, 2001)

Our ds will be 3 yrs old in August. He is 41" tall and weighs about 36-37 pounds. He was 10 pounds 2 oz and 21 1/2 inches at birth.


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 13, 2002)

dd had her 18 mth appt about a month ago. she was 21 pounds and 31 1/2 inches. he was a little concerned about her weight just because it has dropped off and wants us back in 3 months to see if she is gaining steadily. i am not worried though, she is very healthy. i know the growth charts can be a helpful reference but too much emphasis is placed on them in certain cases. it is nice to hear about all the different sizes of these toddlers.


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

my son is now 21 months.

we had him weighed at 18 month "Well baby visit".

he was 23 POUNDS at 18 months.

I forgot his height.

He is now 21 months. I guess he weighs 25-27 LBS, but that is just a guess. I don't think our house scale is accurate, so we only go by DR Scale.---and so far we have not ever been to the dr for being sick

**knocking on wood*


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

She was 38.6 ozs and over 36 inches tall at her 2 year well baby checkup.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

ajsmom, my son is the same age as yours! And although everyone always remarks on his height, he isn't as tall as yours!! My ds is between 36 and 37 inches tall. He weighs about 30 pounds. At birth, he weighed 9 lbs 1 oz, and he gained weight like crazy for about 4 months, but at age 1, he weighed only 21 lbs. Long and lean is what his pediatrician calls him.


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

Jackson is 16 months and around 28 pounds, I think. Haven't weighed him in a while, and we don't do the well visit thing anymore. Don't know how tall he is, but he tends towards short and fat! He outgrows pants in the waist while we still have to roll them up.


----------



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

Dd is 21 months. She is 37" tall and weighs 28lbs. She's in the 99th %ile for height. Both dh & I are somewhat tall (me - 5'9"; him - 6'1") and on the slim side. Dd is starting to lose those cute little chubby thighs.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Our dd is 19 months, 34 inches tall and 23 pounds.


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

Gabe is 23 months and 18lbs10 and 32 inches. A teeny tiny one


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

My son is 22 3/4 pounds at 14 months.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My son is almost 20mths and around 33" and about 26-27 Ibs.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Savannah came out big, grew big, and has stayed big.









She was 10 lbs, 6 oz at birth, 22 lbs at four months, 33 lbs at one year and is now tipping the scales at 39 lbs at 19m old. She was 34-35 inches at her 18m checkup. Exclusively breastfed until six months and then (as now) a self-feeder with solid food.

She wears sizes 5 and 6 now!


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

DD's a big one too.

Almost 35 lbs at a year and 36.5lbs and over 33" at her 15 month checkup. Until recently she's almost exclusively breastfed.


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

My ds started out big (gained a lbs a week until he was a 5 weeks) and then was 18 lbs at 4 mo.s. But started thinning out around a year and is 25 months and is 26 lbs and 36" tall.


----------



## shanleysmama (Mar 9, 2002)

Last time I took kids to be measured/weighed: DD (4 in June) is in 96th percentile for height, she is 38 pounds and 42" tall. DS (2 last Feb.) is 79th percentile for height, he is 32 pounds and 37" tall. One long and lean and one very sturdy, LOL.

Melanie


----------



## heythere heather (Apr 11, 2003)

Erik is about 27-28 lbs at 17 months, and about 33 inches. He was 24 lbs and 31.5 inches at 12 months...the recent measurements are my own, as we haven't been to the doctor since he was 12 months


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by owensmom_
*Ds is 15 months, and is 30# and 35 inches. My arms are killing me!







*
my ds son is the same age, the same size. My arms are killing me too! LOL


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

My ds is now 28mos. and is about 30lbs. and aprox. 34in. tall. He's always been pretty short, but so am I and dh isn't tall either. He was chubby as a baby but now is more solid.


----------



## krmom (Nov 19, 2001)

My younger son is 19 months old (today!). He's about 23 1/2 lbs. and about 33 inches tall.


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

Dd is 20 months, 32-33 inches tall and probably something just under 22 pounds, on home measurements.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Exactly 2 years old. 33 pounds and 35.5 inches tall. She was 35 pounds but spent all of March sick as a dog. Lost 2 pounds but **** kept growing. Poor thing!

My arms are way killing me. She wears a size 4 top and a size 3 bottom.

Denny


----------



## miranda (Mar 8, 2003)

Dd is 26 months weighs about 29 lbs. and is 35 inches tall.


----------



## fishy (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Embee_
*DS is 27 months. He's 25 lbs, 34 inches tall.*
my little guy is 28 mnths with the same measurements!


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Ds is 17 months ~23 lbs and 31.5 inches...he's in 30th percentiles now (except his head! LOL!)


----------



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

*


----------



## mdcanon8765309 (Jan 8, 2003)

34 inches tall and 26 pounds at his 15 month appointment.


----------



## MySingingBaby (Feb 17, 2003)

DD is 14 month old, 21lbs, 29". Her height is 50 percentile and weight is 25 percentile. Guess she is on the slender side.


----------



## chie96 (Apr 2, 2003)

Holly was 23 lbs and 33" at her 18 month well-baby. She started out way up in the 95th% for both height and weight but has since gone to the 40th% or so for weight. She was ebf for 6 mos and still bf 6-8x/day.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Jodie (fishy)


----------



## RyleenColinsMom (Dec 31, 2002)

DD had a well check today. She's 13 mo. weighs 23 pounds and is 32 inches tall!


----------

